# ERM - Emmerson Resources



## hkvan (13 October 2008)

Does anybody have an opinion on ERM?

I have seen no mention of them on this site before


----------



## learner2008 (8 December 2008)

Considering it has a $20 million refurbished ( and the only one for 100s of miles ) proccessing plant. Some good drilling results. Cash in hand. Id say it looks good for a mid to long term bet.


----------



## gamefisherman (30 April 2009)

*Re: ERM - quarterly report today*

ERM had an interesting day on the back of its release of the quarterly report to the market today refer to http://www.emmersonresources.com.au for report.
Only 44 trades but volume was 4,283,609 open 15.5 low 15.5 high 17.5 close 17.5 with a couple of big trades including:
10:41 am volume 400,000 value 64,000
2:29 pm volume 1,000,000 value 160,000
2.29 pm volume 869,197 value 139,071
2:29 pm volume 415,563 value 66,490

Partner has a small holding, anyone got any thoughts on this stock?


----------



## gamefisherman (9 June 2009)

*re: ongoing funding by Ivanhoe IVA*

Interesting stock this, sellers are becoming less and there has been some useful updates from boardroom radio lately.

Merely a formality announcement today buy are very keen to hear from others as to their views on the long term prospects of this stock as my partner has a holding?????
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090609/pdf/31hz7q34pk6c4w.pdf

any thoughts much appreciated?????


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 June 2009)

*Re: ongoing funding by Ivanhoe IVA*



gamefisherman said:


> Interesting stock this, sellers are becoming less and there has been some useful updates from boardroom radio lately.
> 
> Merely a formality announcement today buy are very keen to hear from others as to their views on the long term prospects of this stock as my partner has a holding?????
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090609/pdf/31hz7q34pk6c4w.pdf
> ...




I've been watching ERM from the sidelines ever since it floated Gamefisherman. I like the look of this company and the potential they have. They have some very prospective ground with many targets for drilling. They also own the Warrego Processing Plant which is the only processing plant in the vicinity. They have turned up some impressive results to date and Ivanhoe have certainly seen huge potential in the ERM tenements to potentially invest $28M in a joint venture announced in April.
I had a feeling an announcement wasn't too far away and bought into ERM myself late last week at 15.5c. Even without any significant announcements over the last couple of months since the joint venture was announced the share price has remained very consistent primarily in the 15-16.5c range. In my opinion this demonstrates that a lot of investors see a lot of potential for ERM. At the beginning of trading today i think the buyer:seller volume ratio was just over 1:1. With the release of todays announcement that ratio has grown to about 2.5:1. Buyer volume is picking up and the 200,000 that was sitting at 16.5c today was taken out in one hit. If the 17c barrier gets broken then we could potentially see ERM go on a run.
This is one of the announcements that i've been waiting for (apart from good results of course!!). The beginning of a very significant drilling program (some $7 million worth and 30,000m drilling) over the remainder of this year totally funded by Ivanhoe and focused at some very prospective targets.
Drilling has already commenced at the Troika Prospect Area which to me looks very exciting in itself. An additional diamond drill rig will also commence in August to ramp up exploration activities even more. Looking forward to results from this aggressive program.
Please do your own research before buying into ERM as these are just my thoughts on ERM


----------



## gamefisherman (21 July 2009)

*question re minining annoucement????*

Good afternoon

Could someone with mining knowledge please offer their thoughts on the following announcement today by Emmerson (ERM). This would be most appreciated..

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090721/pdf/31jn7v3whp6ckl.pdf


----------



## gamefisherman (21 July 2009)

Hi Aussie

Sent u a pm

Couldnt agree more, Robert Friedland is not going to invest 18mil in a DUD!!!

Hope to catch u soon

Regards
Rich


----------



## gamefisherman (29 July 2009)

Even though we hold, and are beginners, this is our *first breakout alert *for any stock.......................We dont have the tech analysis to show why, however we wanted to share this......................drilling results very soon in our opinion will be very positive......ERM and IVA management are *very clever *and they in our opinion will come up with the goods........This is NOT a post to rev up the price, purely our own wishes to share this with others that your investigation of this stock could well be worth it.........lets hope anyway.................Do your own research and if you have any thoughts we would be interested to hear your feedback.

PS If you have any tech analysis we would greatly appreciate it, as we are still learning..............

Cheers and good luck trading


----------



## gamefisherman (31 July 2009)

*LARGE discrete gravity anomolies*

Extract..........

"Post 30 June.......

New 3D Invesersion models based on the latest 3D latest detailed 50m spaced gravity data over the Trinity-Troika area have now revealed LARGE discrete gravity anomolies which are characteristic of similar iron-oxide copper gold targets(IOCG) such as Olympic Dam and Prominent Hill............"

Would appreciate any thoughts on this latest quarterly.............

Cheers 

Link Provided: www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090731/pdf/31jvbyg9f9vqv3....


----------



## gamefisherman (26 August 2009)

assay results in couple weeks..........


http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...tralia-over-tennant-creek-tenements-2366.html

will see what they reveal??????????


----------



## gamefisherman (1 September 2009)

ERM will shortly release assay results, but after doing some research there are apparently another 26 targets to be drilled and drilling will go right through aggresively during the wet season as long as the weather is not too bad................

Last couple of days seen the price move slightly upwards, is this a reflection of the market in general or other?

Please comment?

Cheers?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (1 September 2009)

G'day Mate! You just about own this thread .....  I'm surprised there has been other posts on here as I don't think it takes too much research to see how much potential ERM has in there Tennant Creek tenements. I think the amount of money Ivanhoe has invested in these projects is an indication of what they could be sitting on.
I think interest is growing over the last couple of days and sellers are starting to dwindle from previous levels. As we get closer to results being released i think this activity will only grow 



gamefisherman said:


> ERM will shortly release assay results, but after doing some research there are apparently another 26 targets to be drilled and drilling will go right through aggresively during the wet season as long as the weather is not too bad................
> 
> Last couple of days seen the price move slightly upwards, is this a reflection of the market in general or other?
> 
> ...


----------



## gamefisherman (2 September 2009)

.....Don't want to own this forum, I wish I owned the company!

But time will tell..................


----------



## SilverRanger (7 September 2009)

A speeding ticket today after surging 20%, drilling results will be out anytime from now, go the punters!!


----------



## gamefisherman (7 September 2009)

*Directors Trade*

After an analysis of Fridays trading 4th Sep, I noticed the following....

Here is the last course of sales for ERM on Frid near close, notice the large trade at 3.58pm.......

03:58:03PM 0.260c 546,197units  $142,011.22


I am sure that this is a Director exercising options as there were no buyers selling 546,197 units..........at this time? Would this be a correct assumption.


----------



## jonnycage (9 September 2009)

watching this one with interest now,  pulled back alot today,  im
thinking an entry point around 25 cents would be good now.

jc


----------



## AussiePaul72 (9 September 2009)

I'd like to get back in at 25c too JC after selling out for a nice profit today. I would be surprised if it retreated back that far though. Still a lot of buyer interest leading up to drilling results. Number of buyers and buying volume outstripping number of sellers & selling volume 2:1 at present.



jonnycage said:


> watching this one with interest now,  pulled back alot today,  im
> thinking an entry point around 25 cents would be good now.
> 
> jc


----------



## jonnycage (10 September 2009)

gday mate

im with you there,  ended up getting in light at 29 cents,  lot of promise
by the look, wish i got it a tad earlier : )

jc


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 October 2009)

After reading the recent ERM announcement i thought the news was good. As was reported the initial drilling results were positive and reached the success milestone to proceed to the next level of exploration drilling. I think there is a lot of expectation on ERM drilling results but everybody needs to keep the exploration phases in context. It was very unlikely that first phase drilling was going to provide detailed size and grade of anomalies as a lot of these huge anomalies seem to be at depth.

Pinnacles North Project - leakage from the underlying anomaly is occurring along 750m and grades are strengthening as they drill deeper. As mentioned they have only drilled to max depth of 75m so far. I think the next stage of deep diamond drilling has the ability to really excite the market in terms of this anomaly potential.

Trinity 1 Project - I was less clear on this one with it hosting a different style of iron oxide mineralisation not previously seen in the Tennant Creek province. I'm not sure if this is a good thing or not but it must show some potential as ERM management will continue to the next phase of drilling.

Northern Project Area - Early stage drilling continues on a number of Tier 1 projects.

Hopefully we might see a regular stream of announcements with drilling results from now on. However, in my opinion we need to keep in mind that these will be early or first stage drilling results from Tier 1 projects and may not contain outstanding grades but more likely leakage type grades from anamolies that are sitting at depth. These initial announcements may not set the market on fire (eg. even though the recent announcement in my opinion was a good one, their are quite a few traders out there that aren't interested in medium term holding and thats why i think there was sell off back to around 30c today).

In terms of news that may really set the ERM sp shooting up, I think the next phase diamond drilling at Pinnacles North Project may be something to watch for. They are due to start this next phase as soon as the drill rig completes the first phase drilling in the Northern Project Area.

I'm no geologist and these are just my thoughts from reading the announcement. In terms of sp stability, I'd be surprised if it dipped below 30c. Did you notice the buyers start building in high 20's when it approached 30c on Friday? If it does drop below 30c due to a large holder dumping, my feeling is that it won't remain under 30c for very long. Like i said, my opinion only, don't put your house on it!!!!


----------



## gamefisherman (26 November 2009)

*Annual General Meeting -loads of results to come in shortly....*

Here is the link for the latest erm report from paydirt november issue..............

http://www.emmersonresources.com.au/uploads/Media/Paydirt Nov 09 IVA ERM.pdf

Here is the link for the latest annual general meeting. Good read, and good prospects imho..........

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091125/pdf/31m9ytrf1yxlmb.pdf

see what happens from here, loads of results to come in shortly...........fingers crossed


----------



## condog (3 December 2009)

*Re: Annual General Meeting -loads of results to come in shortly....*



gamefisherman said:


> Here is the link for the latest erm report from paydirt november issue..............
> 
> http://www.emmersonresources.com.au/uploads/Media/Paydirt Nov 09 IVA ERM.pdf
> 
> ...




Im in for the same reason, lots of results soon out and already appears well under priced / overlooked.... so to me its very much like a free drilling program....


----------



## gamefisherman (3 December 2009)

*Re: ERM - The Pinnacles*

It is my understanding that a and a diamond rig is currently drilling 5 holes at the Pinnacles beneath the RAB and RC results already undertaken (Diamond drilling i think off memory is very expensive $200 per metre so it only comes out once initial rab drilling etc has been done and indicates it is worth pulling out the big cahauna diamond rig. With another 25 Tier 1 prospects currently being investigated I would see that it is only a matter of time before some very positive news comes out and the sp reflects that......With all funding from IVA paid for a number of years to come, ERM is another IVA imo. IVA's share price has gone from 15c to over $4......

 DO your own research as these are just an average blokes comments and thoughts  in reply to the last post.......

and yes i think a number of results will be realeased shortly too condog.


----------



## condog (3 December 2009)

Yes I confirm they are currently drilling 
They are "Systematically investigating 26 Tier 1 gold / copper projects

They have 9 precincts for target testing, 9 advanced projects and are spending a further $2M on target generation.....and $7-$10M on exploration

Most this is payed for by Ivanhoe farm in....so no more equity raising in forseable future..

Grab you popcorn and drink sit back and wait for the news......


----------



## gamefisherman (3 December 2009)

Have a look at the IVA annoucement today 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091203/pdf/31mjhxp0d0br14.pdf

With such a successful company fully backing these guys it will be ERMS turn at these awards in the near future..........imho

Popcorn gets stuck in my teeth, however, happy to watch such a professional organisation with top management systematically work towards the end game......................








condog said:


> Yes I confirm they are currently drilling
> They are "Systematically investigating 26 Tier 1 gold / copper projects
> 
> They have 9 precincts for target testing, 9 advanced projects and are spending a further $2M on target generation.....and $7-$10M on exploration
> ...


----------



## gamefisherman (3 December 2009)

*Re: ERM - Emmerson Resources, IVA*

I forgot to say that *The report states that "...ERM in which  IVA owns subatantial interests are also pursuing strong exploration philiosophies and IVA believes the likelihood of discovery remains HIGH on their prospects*"


----------



## condog (3 December 2009)

*Re: ERM - Emmerson Resources, IVA*



gamefisherman said:


> I forgot to say that *The report states that "...ERM in which  IVA owns subatantial interests are also pursuing strong exploration philiosophies and IVA believes the likelihood of discovery remains HIGH on their prospects*"




I concur - Ivanhoe are no idiots, infact they are probably the Worlds Best Practice at this moment in time....they have farmed in with $20M, which is a very significant backing and belief in what ERM has on offer....

Ivanhoe gets 70% for that $20M, but they also will substantially boost, exploration, development and capacity.....


----------



## hkvan (21 December 2009)

Some bery good drill results today. Up 25%. Still a bit short on previous highs but hopefully it will stay going up. Gold intercepts of more than 50g/t.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 December 2009)

I agree Hkvan ...... some very good results reported today. Especially when you consider this is still early in the drilling program pipeline of the Tier 1 projects. I won't be surprised if there is a lot of hit and miss results initially in the first round of drilling of these projects but once ERM management isolate the highly prospective areas i think we'll see exactly what exciting projects ERM are sitting on!


----------



## trevally90 (7 July 2010)

Fellow shareholders. No posts for a while. I thought I'd get things going again.. big 6 months I think for this company.

I found this that I thought others might find interesting reading..

.. doesn't look like it'll let me give you the link because I'm new. Try googling thebull.. article title reads '14 junior miners with blue sky potential'.

Let me know if you need the link.

Hold on to your hats.


----------



## pavilion103 (5 December 2011)

What is everyone's thoughts on this?

It has fallen from the high on decreasing volume. Is there a lack of supply around the 23-24c area?

Can we expect higher prices from here? Or too early to tell?


----------



## mr. jeff (19 January 2012)

Another amazing drill result which is to be followed;

"Very high-grade and wide intercept assays at Goanna
expand project potential
New high-grade copper in drill hole GRC 1373 at the Goanna project intersected:
o 36m at 3.38% copper (from 336 metres); including
o 18m at 5.74% or 9m at 8.12% copper (from 339 metres); and
o 3m at 11.5% copper (from 342 metres)."

Further assays to be follow.
This stock is building an incredible set of results which will soon see some extensional drilling and some estimates coming. At the moment this company really has come from left field and looking interesting.


----------



## greggles (10 April 2018)

Emmerson Resources ticking up this morning on news that assay results have confirmed high grade cobalt, copper and gold at the company's Jasper Hills project near Tennant Creek.

A Mineral Resource Estimate for Jasper Hills is expected to be completed in the current June quarter.

ERM's share price is up 10.13% to 8.7c this morning.

Some background on Emmerson's projects and current financial position in this video:


----------



## Grandfather11 (30 July 2018)

Any updates on ERM??
They do lots of exploration, have discoveries and now tribute arrangements for small mines but no real gain in share prices.
Management seem to be happy doing lots of discovering but there has not been any tangible rewards for long suffering shareholders.
Do they need a shake up??


----------



## Xendragon (3 August 2020)

sounds like  Rob still banging the same drum in 2018 as in 2020. Did these guys ever release a Jorc on any of there assets ???


----------



## greggles (24 March 2021)

ERM has just managed to raise $2 million at 13c a share when their share price was just 6.8c. Seems like a very good deal for ERM and a big vote of confidence in the company's future by Tennant Consolidated Mining Group. They must see real value here.

The attaching options are exercisable at 20c (by 12/25) which is even more remarkable.

The share price has jumped 32.4% to 9c today, but that's still well below the 13c placement price. Going to do a bit of a deep dive into ERM.


----------



## greggles (8 December 2021)

The drill bit delivers for ERM. 117 continuous metres of copper at 3.38% starting at a depth of 75m. Holy Dooly! They have some gold down there too.

Very nice results. The share price has hit nine year highs today, up 156.76% to 19c with an intraday high of 22.25c. More to come with assays pending for drill hole HERC004. Also worth noting that HERC003 was abandoned in mineralisation at 192m and will be diamond drilled in 2022.


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2021)

greggles said:


> The drill bit delivers for ERM. 117 continuous metres of copper at 3.38% starting at a depth of 75m. Holy Dooly! They have some gold down there too.




I don’t think I’ve seen a Cu hit at that grade of that width before. They might have found something.


----------



## greggles (8 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen a Cu hit at that grade of that width before. They might have found something.




Agreed. It looks very big to me. That's a monster intersection and it's only one drill hole. Imagine if they get a few more like that? The market will go nuts. Where there's smoke there's fire and I think that where you have a very wide, high grade intersection like that, there's likely to be more mineralisation nearby with similar characteristics. ERM looks to be a good bet to me.

Even after today's price action the market cap is still only $84 million.


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2021)

greggles said:


> Agreed. It looks very big to me. That's a monster intersection and it's only one drill hole. Imagine if they get a few more like that?




They need to prove this is part of a wider system and not just a single pipe running vertical. Yes, a few more holes on a diagonal hitting the same thing on a fence line will be interesting.


----------



## The Triangle (9 December 2021)

greggles said:


> The drill bit delivers for ERM. 117 continuous metres of copper at 3.38% starting at a depth of 75m. Holy Dooly! They have some gold down there too.
> 
> Very nice results. The share price has hit nine year highs today, up 156.76% to 19c with an intraday high of 22.25c. More to come with assays pending for drill hole HERC004. Also worth noting that HERC003 was abandoned in mineralisation at 192m and will be diamond drilled in 2022.
> 
> View attachment 133934



Not bad at all.    But near vertical holes are *always *a cause for extra scrutiny... I wonder if this is a directors special?

These guys have been around a long time and these areas are _reasonably _well known for being high grade & small volumes.


----------



## greggles (9 December 2021)

The Triangle said:


> These guys have been around a long time *and these areas are reasonably well known for being high grade & small volumes.*




I wasn't aware of that and appreciate the information. Probably not a good idea to get too excited about this assay result in that case. It's a good start, but it's still early days.


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Not bad at all.    But near vertical holes are *always *a cause for extra scrutiny... I wonder if this is a directors special?
> 
> These guys have been around a long time and these areas are _reasonably _well known for being high grade & small volumes.




They've got a history of trying to fool the market?


----------



## The Triangle (9 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> They've got a history of trying to fool the market?



No no.  No junior explorer would ever fool the market.  Never happens!   I don't think they have a bad reputation - neutral in my book but haven't really followed them in some time (5+ years), maybe all the top people have been changed out.

I recall their northern territory stuff has been there a while and has had some good drill hole hits in the past, also remember thinking that if they were 30 minutes outside of Kalgoorlie they would be worth a lot more, but up in NT there just is not the same infrastructure to make things happen with their land.


----------

